
Do You Resist New Tech at the Office? - sarapeyton
https://www.wsj.com/articles/do-you-resist-new-tech-at-the-office-11560159001
======
duxup
>Attorney Paul Cannon was surprised when some employees at his Houston law
firm fought his decision to replace obsolete software they’d been using.

I'm not sure this should be surprising. In my experience among lawyers there
are a high percentage of Luddites.

I think the point that people's identity gets mixed up in it all very much
plays a part. People's identity is often tied to work and if they use software
all day then a bit change in software certainly impacts that identity, and
even just job satisfaction.

I think new tech can send messages about what a company values and etc,
possibly who it values too.

I remember a change in a CRM app I used years ago. The new application was
largely influenced by the local management bureaucracy. Accordingly things
like dates, SLAs and etc got a large chunk of the screen real estate. The
"notes" section, the area where I and my technical coworkers actually kept
notes that helped us solve problems, spent most of our time, was reduced to a
postage stamp size, only took plain text (the other fields had formatting
options)... and was reduced in the amount of characters it would accept.

The message felt very clear, the important things were book keeping like dates
and times, and special notices for each and every customer. The space where we
did the majority of our work was tiny and thus unimportant / not valued.

